
Ask HN: Where do you host your GraphQL APIs? - dbalag
Hey GraphQL community,<p>Today I’m asking developers who own GraphQL APIs about where they host their GraphQL APIs&#x2F;Servers so I can map the overall state of GraphQL in 2020.
My question is: where does you your GraphQL API (Apollo, GraphQL-Yoga ...etc) live and why?<p><pre><code>        * Cloud
            * AWS serverless (Lambda)
            * AWS instances (EC2)
            * AWS containers (ECS, EKS, ElasticBeanstalk...etc)
            * Firebase Functions
            * GCP Serverless (Cloud Functions)
            * GCP instances (App Engine, GKE, GCE)
            * Azure Equivalents
            * Digital Ocean Droplets
            * &lt;Other&gt;
        * Managed GraphQL services
            * Prisma Cloud
            * AWS Amplify&#x2F;Appsync
            * Netlify Functions (to AWS Lambda)
        * On-premise internal infrastructure
            * Internal infrastructure
        * Or any other!
</code></pre>
As a community, we always talk about GraphQL techniques and GraphQL stacks but we almost never discuss our infrastructure. I want to bring some light to this and see where everyone is developing, their best practices, and any advice you have to offer.<p>Thanks and may REST, Rest in Peace.
======
pauli-exclusion
My startup uses apollo-server with NodeJS and hosts our entire GraphQL backend
on Heroku.

To be honest, we only did this because we are comfortable with NodeJS and
Heroku -- we knew little about the alternatives.

If given a choice, I'd rather use something like Prisma that'll make my life
10x easier than the hell that was defining schemas from scratch.

